# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  One More Week

## Lostgirl32

One more week till i leave this house. My brother has the nerve to say that he does not have a family anymore. What i say is that he did that to himself. No one wants to be around him because he tries to tell everyone what to do all the time. He does not have a handle on his own life and he is trying to tell us how to live ours? He lost all my respect when he spit in my face. I have had it with him. I remember how he used to be before he went to jail and he is someone else now. I don't understand it. He got out of jail in 1996 and he is still like this. He is getting worse every time he opens his mouth. My mom doesn't want to deal with him, he has no respect for my father or me and he walks around this house like he is running things. Whatever happened in prison i don't want to know. I just am tired of his attitude that all his problems are our fault and he even cusses out my mother. Who does that?

----------


## nothing

I don't know what to say about your family, but at least you're getting out. Hopefully the separation from that drama will help you to finally be free.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Sounds like it'll do you good to get away from such a toxic environment. I'm sure you'll feel better once you're on your own and you don't have to deal with the family nonsense everyday anymore. Good luck!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Good to hear you're not going to be in such a negative environment for much longer. I'm sure you'll feel like a very heavy weight has been lifted from your shoulders when you make the move. I hope everything goes smoothly with your transition—best of luck to you!

----------

